# Poly Skids for the new HSS?



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

Does anyone know of or recommend poly skids for the new HSS. I have a HSS928ATD coming (eventually), and need a set. Figured I'd order them now so I'll have them for when (if) it comes.
Thanks


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

raptorchris said:


> Does anyone know of or recommend poly skids for the new HSS. I have a HSS928ATD coming (eventually), and need a set. Figured I'd order them now so I'll have them for when (if) it comes.
> Thanks


Good question I have not seen these available from Honda, I know Yamaha's machines come with these but not Honda. I would recommend them if you have any decorative surfaces to clear that you do not want potentially scratched. 

Hopefully someone on the forum may have a source for poly skids for these machines, you may want to contact Honda as well just to see what they suggest or may have available.

Best of luck with it and your nice new machine when you do get it!


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

I believe these are the same I had on my HS1332:






I'm willing to bet they will be the same for the new HSS. I'm going to order a set for the HSS928 I have coming on what should be Friday.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Robalon A148BS Snowblower Skid Shoes

These fit the old honda. I tried asking on here if anyone know if the old and new models have the same shoes but nobody responded...probably because barely anyone has one yet


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

I think the track units come with a new skid shoe design. Item 3 in the link below. I hope that this works a lot better than the traditional shoes used on the previous units. Wonder if it has something to do with the steering. We will see.

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/78/789857a5-5dba-4a61-92ab-2818d0c9b508.pdf


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

Bob_S said:


> I think the track units come with a new skid shoe design. Item 3 in the link below. I hope that this works a lot better than the traditional shoes used on the previous units. Wonder if it has something to do with the steering. We will see.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/78/789857a5-5dba-4a61-92ab-2818d0c9b508.pdf


I think those are the same rear skids that Honda has always used on the track drive models. Many experienced people on here recommend adding the regular side skid shoes to avoid damage to the bottom of the auger housing. I am thinking of using either the honda commercial ones, or the composite ones I linked to.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

I am a bit of a novice so sorry if this sounds a bit basic: Would you leave the rear skids on and add the poly skids on the side? Or remove the rear and add the polys to the side? (having none on the rear).


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

obthedog said:


> I am a bit of a novice so sorry if this sounds a bit basic: Would you leave the rear skids on and add the poly skids on the side? Or remove the rear and add the polys to the side? (having none on the rear).


On my current Honda unit (HS1132), I have left the rear shoes and added some amorskids on the sides. Works well for me on my gravel driveway. I was told the new HSS units will accept the same shoes.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

I went ahead and ordered a set of the Robalon poly skids from SEPW in the link above. This pic I found of their skids below the Honda comercial skids kind of sold me, as I've seen the Honda comercial ones in person and was impressed. Someone in another thread installed factory Honda HS skids on their HSS, so I'm assuming they will fit. Sadly, I'll have the skids well before my snowblower.


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

I ordered the same set last night...I too will have them before the snowblower! Do you know what kind of bolts are needed to secure the skids?


----------

